# Packaging & Shipping Companies? Logistics Advisor?



## furnasjm (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with using a shipping company or warehouse to take care of packing and shipping?

Any advice of someone who's done it or where to look in NorCal? 

We'd be interested in a logistics advisor!



We've been selling hundreds of tee shirts during our test runs and it'sonly going to increase. Our Strength is not in the manufacturing of apparel but our online platform and brand so we'd like to outsource these pieces if possible.

-Josh


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Josh:

You should find a printer that has fulfillment services. This is very common and most can blind ship (meaning their name is not on the package) and ship with your packaging, marketing materials, etc. You can drop ship them the materials (boxes, mailers, etc.) to help reduce the cost.

Price the program as a total package, and then bill the fee to the client with the "shipping and handling" charge to help with the cost.

Good luck,

-M


----------

